# HELP Indentify old childrens bicycle



## deec (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm trying to find the maker of this old bicycle, it has been pianted thru the years, it was org. red and white, it has solid rubber tires, it is 16" to top of frame, 24" in lenght, it has a spot on the front that looks like a fake headlight, my father in law thinks the brand name was there. It is a front pedal power only, it org. had training wheels, we can not find them at this time, we believe it is late 50's early 60's , we do know that it was bought with S&H stamps thur a catalog, i think its called the sidewalk bike


----------



## Sulley (Sep 12, 2011)

Check this one out on ebay.  Sulley

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310225288273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## deec (Sep 12, 2011)

*old bicycke*

thank it does kind of look like that the handle bars are a little different, but i will look into this more, thank you


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 12, 2011)

Sulley said:


> Check this one out on ebay.  Sulley
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310225288273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Garton was going to be my guess on this one, too. Though that little plastic nose piece sticking out on the head tube looks like what Murray was putting on their tricycles in the 1960s.

Dave


----------



## deec (Sep 13, 2011)

*old bicycle*

can anyone tell me about what they are worth, the garton or murray, it is in ok shape, still ridable, but has been painted over the years


----------



## deec (Sep 15, 2011)

*yeah, old bike*

finally, I found another just like this one, it is a Garton late50's early 60's, mine is missing the front and back fenders, but now we know what it is, BUT!!! can anyone tell me what they are worth, thanks everyone.


----------



## Sulley (Sep 15, 2011)

Found one that went to auction.  Sulley

http://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=2905&aid=37948&lid=10195046


----------

